
Web bloat isn’t a knowledge problem - robin_reala
https://www.christianheilmann.com/2017/01/02/web-bloat-isnt-a-knowledge-problem/
======
hawkice
> We have a 1–2 year average retention span of developers in companies. This
> is not sustainable.

This, and the twisted incentives around targeting advertisements, seem to be
at the heart of the problem. I think we need an industry of people with more
10-year problems, so one-month solutions aren't given so much weight.

